# tne new x-blade from fisher



## cookie (Aug 18, 2003)

Hi, we just got a plowing contract for a large parking lot here in town. My bro - law and I are going to be plowing it this winter. He has a chev 1/2 ton that we are going to put a 71/2 fisher mm2 (he has a v-6). I have a 99 GMC 3/4 ton with a 6l engine (8600gvw), my question is should I get the new 9ft x-blade or the 91/2 ez-v. The x-blade is quite a mean looking plow, and it looks like the mould board has more tip to the front for rolling snow better, and I like the stainless steel. Any help would be cool, thanks:yow!:


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Depends on the type of plowing you will be doing.If your doing big open stuff,with little clean up,then a straight blade would be fine.

If your doing smaller stuff,and need the scoop position,then go with the V-blade.

You may also want to search,as there is lots of feedback on straight vs V-blades.


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

Cookie,

as the proud owner of a new Fisher XBlade, I would offer just a little advice.

I own a 2000 GMC 2500 extended cab with a 6' bed. The largest blade I can put on it as far as an Xblade goes is the 8' XBLADE.
I enclosed a pic for you too see.

I too have the 8600 GVW.

Be advised , if you don't like the stainless steel ( and I don't know why you won't) you can also order the XBlade in Mild steel ( they are painted yellow like normal Fisher plows)

The XBlade is designed for better scraping and back blading.


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

*another view*

if you want to see more they are posted in the pic forum.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

JCurtis - very nice setup! Looks very similar to Myo's except that his is regular cab with Duramax, on a HD 2500.  

I noticed that you opted for red plow markers instead of Fisher standard plow guide with silver tips!


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

thats what the installer put on. I don't know if I like them or not, but I know they sure are visible.

Just below the black cap on each marker is a small strip of reflective tape with a fisher logo on it.

Coming at you the little piece of tape is very reflective, almost like an eye reflecting light.


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

I would get the X-blade. 9ft x-blade will be really heavy on your truck. I would get the 8ft X-blade. If you got the regular fisher blade then you could get the 8ft 6inch blade and carry it with out a problem


----------



## myo (Dec 2, 2002)

Go for the 8' X blade and timbrens to help with the weight on the front end.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Still giving advice ay meyer....


----------



## EZSnow (Aug 13, 2003)

meyer's still re-giving advice...
And how many different threads have we seen Mr. Curtis' tuck on? 

Nice truck, BTW!


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

still same old stuff ya meyer.....  


I would opt for 8' Fisher X-blade, I believe that the 9' will be a bit too heavy. The x-blade is designed for heavy commercial plowing, which including parking lots, so it's a good choice. Their higher angle of attack (75 degrees) will help alot with rolling the snow and probably a bit better in scraping the surface. Being that it is stainless, you would never have to worry about rust. I do know that it is now available in mild steel too. But it still bolts right on to the X frame. 

I would also advise you to get a set of Timbrens for the front end to help with the weight of plow to reduce sag.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Guys I could say the same thing to all of you, and myself. We all repeat the same info that has been repeated already on previous threads, and on and on. Now it is you guys that are still bringing up the same old stuff. It is old and over and you just keep wearing it out.


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*Review*

A review of information doesn't have to be a bad thing . Teaching calls for a summary or review . I used to be able to remember everything I learned until I hit 40 . .Many times a review can approach the same subject at a different angle .


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I have a question it is probably a stupid one but I will ask any ways.The cutting edge on the X blade will it wear faster because of the attack angle verses a normal blade angle?Since this is a new product there might not be to much input on it yet but that is one of the tings i was thinking about if you buy one more frequent edge changes.It probable does not make a difference but I'm curious if the angle does make it wear faster.


----------



## cookie (Aug 18, 2003)

*thanks*

JCurtis, thank u, nice set up by the way. I wanted a King cab, but the regular cab I got is better for my needs. The stainless Fisher looks really cool on your truck - very nice! I think that the X-blade is the best plow for my needs. Thanks again - Cookie


----------



## cookie (Aug 18, 2003)

*thanks*

Thank you everybod:waving:


----------



## Aspen Snow (Aug 6, 2000)

Jeff,

Nice piece!!


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*if I am not mistaken*

The cutting edge on the xblade is reversible . While perusing the Fisher literature I found that the #787 + #184 truck mount weight =970+/- Thats the weight of the Blizzard 810


----------



## myo (Dec 2, 2002)

Bwhite, fisher site shows the xblade weight is 787 and the average vehicle mount weigth is 60lbs. 787 + 60 = ~850
Its close to the weight of the blizzard.

cookie, post some pics once you get your setup completed.


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*mount weight*

MYO you are right the truck mount is 60# I was looking at the truck mount weight for the MC9 by mistake  Bill

PS I went to the Fitchburg dealer to check out a Blizzard 810


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

I put a 8' X-Blade on my 03' Dodge 2500 and it looks awesome. Just can't wait to use it.


----------

